# Clinical rotations in Canada?



## Shaheera (Mar 3, 2006)

Since I am Canadian, do you know where I would be able to do my clinical rotations if I don't want to do them in Pakistan? Would I be able to go to the states or would I have to find a hospital in Canada. The fact is, in the end I want to work in the states because it's to hard to come back to Canada and get licensed. They are really tough on foreign doctors. No wonder we have such a shortage, everyone goes to the states! :wink:


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Shaheera,

If you attend a medical college in Pakistan you will be *required* to complete your clinical rotations at that same medical college. This is a requirement of the PM&DC (Pakistan Medical & Dental Council) and cannot be ignored.

I wonder if when you say "rotations" you are talking about clinical electives, because those are a completely different thing. Rotations are the required rounds you do in the wards of the Pakistani hospital affiliated with your medical college and electives are when you go to another hospital not affiliated with your medical college (whether this hospital be abroad or somewhere else in Pakistan) and gain clinical experience.

As far as doing clinical electives, you can do those anywhere you want--most American students intending on returning to the US after graduation use their summer and winter breaks while in med school to line up clinical or research electives in American hospitals. Also, there is a requirement in the 4th or 5th year (depending on your school) to go to a different hospital and partake in these sort of electives.

So yes, if you are planning on practicing in the US, you would apply for these electives while you are in med school in Pakistan, but you would do your rotations at your home school.

Also, if you're worried about not getting sufficient clinical exposure in a Pakistani hospital, think again! The hands-on clinical experience you will garner in Pakistan (or any other Commonwealth nation for that matter) will put you at a very strong advantage compared to the hands-on training a US medical student will receive.

I hope this make some sense! Good luck


----------



## Shaheera (Mar 3, 2006)

Hmmm. Ok, I think I just got electives and rotations mixed up but now it all makes sense. So how long are the breaks that you usually get in the summer and winter? And you are saying that people do their electives during the breaks? 

Oh, I am not worried about the clinical exposure! I just wanted to know if there was time to practice in other hospitals too. 

By the way, what hospitals are affiliated with Shifa? I mean, are there more than one? Thanks a lot.


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Shaheera said:


> So how long are the breaks that you usually get in the summer and winter? And you are saying that people do their electives during the breaks?


Yea people do electives during their breaks. Breaks are usually about a month long and students will usually miss a week or two extra to make it six weeks.



Shaheera said:


> By the way, what hospitals are affiliated with Shifa? I mean, are there more than one? Thanks a lot.


Shifa is affiliated with Shifa International Hospital, the hospital right next to Shifa College of Medicine and thats where all the Shifa students do their rotations throughout the academic year.


----------



## FaisalQ (Feb 4, 2010)

So, Rehan I will inshallah start DIMC this year and as of right now I do not know whether we will or will not get a break in December,if we do can I go to States and start my electives? Or is that too early in medical school education? And also what do you do exactly in your electives.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

You should probably wait until at least you second year of medical school to start electives, although you certainly can do research at anytime.


----------



## armaghan (Nov 13, 2014)

MastahRiz said:


> You should probably wait until at least you second year of medical school to start electives, although you certainly can do research at anytime.


Ive heard you cannot take part in electives till your 4th or 5th year?


----------

